# What can I put with my male yellowbelly?



## jonnyboy (Apr 22, 2008)

Ive got a male yellowbelly royal on its way to me and I'm now busy thinking about what female to get him

ive already got a female pastel for him and im thinking about a female yellowbelly for YB Pastels.

are there any other crazy things that can be done with this morph?

I thought about a spider and lesser but didnt know what would pop out

any help would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## quadrapop (Sep 20, 2008)

i just read that yellow belly x yellow belly makes ivorys and they are gorgeous *drules*


----------



## Blackecho (Jun 30, 2008)

jonnyboy said:


> im thinking about a female yellowbelly for YB Pastels.


Typo?


----------



## jonnyboy (Apr 22, 2008)

dohhhhh

yeah, cheers mate lol


----------



## DRD (Nov 12, 2008)

jonnyboy said:


> Ive got a male yellowbelly royal on its way to me and I'm now busy thinking about what female to get him
> 
> ive already got a female pastel for him and im thinking about a female yellowbelly for YB Pastels.
> 
> ...


 
Hi, the yellow belly has been proved to be a codom morph. 
they are similare to the mojave or lesser as they produce leuistics.
so when you breed to yellow bellys together you get ivorys.
so with the yellow belly trait it is easy to introduce into codom and dom morphs such as spiders, lessers, pastels and so on.
there are projects where the yellow belly mutation has been bred into recessive morphs.
so if you bred a yellow belly to a pied the offspring will be het pieds, norms, and yellow belly het pieds, the yellow belly het pieds can then be bred to another or to a pied to produce yellow belly pieds.

hope that helps


----------



## Rain (Oct 9, 2007)

DRD said:


> they are similare to the mojave or lesser


 Except mojave, lesser, butter and russo are all compatable with each other to male BELs, where as only YB x YB makes Ivory, who come out with a yellow dorsal stripe and grey/lave blushing on the heads and black eyes.  (think bad attempt at fire x fire Black eyed lucy)
Our Ivory;










Yellow belly seems to have really taken off as of late.
YB pastels are a fave of most YB breeders as they seem to sell well. 
If you're looking at co-dom. 
YB fire could be interesting
yb spider, yb mojave, yb butter, yb black pastel, yb cinny, yb bumblebee, yb lemon blast, yb pinstripe, 
yb spotnose and yb chocolate would be VERY interesting

Recessive, things like Orange ghost, pied, clown and axanthic could weild some interesting results too. 
Basicly, it's all down to what ever you want to. 
If it were down to me, I'd look at YB fires, or (ideally for me as I love spotnoses) YB spot nose to look for ivory x powerball in the future.


----------



## tricky (Sep 29, 2007)

y.b. X lesser platty gives red spectrums :flrt:


----------



## ChrisBowman (Jan 1, 2008)

Yellow belly X Bee Would be Intresting :blush:


----------



## Mason (Jan 21, 2008)

tricky said:


> y.b. X lesser platty gives red spectrums :flrt:


not that simple unfortunately. It's the whole "hidden gene" thing again.The only YB project i'm interested in is the super stripe. I'd be trying my hardest to get a whirlwhid/spectre over form the states if I had the cash available right now.


----------



## jonnyboy (Apr 22, 2008)

i could possibley afford;

lesser
spider
fire
mojave

i looked at spider yellowbellies and there was no visual difference, 

im thinking about fire now that rains mentioned it!

cheers people


----------



## Mason (Jan 21, 2008)

so far fire x anything seems to be worth doing, just one of those genes you need.


----------



## tricky (Sep 29, 2007)

yeah, would love to know what fire x pinstripe does
or fire x yellowbelly
or fire x lesser


----------



## Blackecho (Jun 30, 2008)

Fire Pins are in my plans for the future.


----------



## tricky (Sep 29, 2007)

Blackecho said:


> Fire Pins are in my plans for the future.


do you know what they make/look like?


----------

